# Can I Spray Shellac Primer through my airless



## sdmike1982 (Jan 23, 2008)

Im going to spray all the woodwork for an interior job. Since in spraying the finish coat, whats the point in rolling the shellac on. i got the epx2155 spraytech. If someone has experience with this i would greatly apprieciate some feedback. thanx


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Hmmm...I'm not Mr. Spray Shellac by any measure, but you can cut a 3lb shellac (like Zinsser's) down to 2lbs by mixing two parts denatured alcohol to 5 parts shellac
Usually it can then be sprayed with an airless using a .011 to .013 tip @ 800 - 1000 lbs


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Are you talking BIN shellac or clear shellac? What was your airless used for before, and what type of top coat are you using?

If you put clear shellac through a latex pump and want a clear topcoat, I would be worried about the alcohol dissolving paint in the hoses and having flecks in the finish.


----------



## PowerPaintingUK (Dec 1, 2007)

Not sure I'd want to put shellac through my rig:no: I don't think the clean up would be much fun either(or even successful)


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

You can spray Binz with no problem, no need to cut it............works excellent on WW and sands fine.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

THINKPAINTING said:


> You can spray Binz with no problem, no need to cut it............works excellent on WW and sands fine.


I don't know about "Binz" but BIN makes for a very hard clean-up. I would never run it through my sprayers


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> I don't know about "Binz" but BIN makes for a very hard clean-up. I would never run it through my sprayers


 
Sorry but thats what we refer to bin as came from my old man many moons ago. We have absolutley no problem spraying BINZ through an airless
we just finished a 10,800 sq ft church ceiling, primed with BINZ and finished with an oil flat hand tinted off white, all by legal American Workers.

Same pump sprayed both with no problems, Graco pump about 15 yrs old. 

O yeah, almost forgot all woodwork and cabinets were sprayed with BINZ and finished with SW Industrial Enamel semi gloss.


----------



## McCraig (Oct 28, 2020)

sdmike1982 said:


> Im going to spray all the woodwork for an interior job. Since in spraying the finish coat, whats the point in rolling the shellac on. i got the epx2155 spraytech. If someone has experience with this i would greatly apprieciate some feedback. thanx


Vaporizing BIN can kill you on larger projects. Even with an N95 mask you will be intoxicated with the ethanol/petro gas for days. The VOC level of BIN says brush... roll if necessary. You will need a full face and supplied air to spray... even with ventilation.


----------

